# What load size is just right for Pheasant?



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

*How much shot is needed to spank a pheasant reliably?*​
Not to brag, but anything over 1 oz needlessly damages the meat.13.70%1 1/8 oz suites me and my shoulder just fine.13.70%1 1/4 oz, I like to max out my Sweet 16 or 20 gauge magnum.622.22%1 3/8 oz, a nice traditional 12 gauge pheasant load.1348.15%1 1/2 oz or more, those roosters hear me comin' a mile off!414.81%Can't say, too much difference between early and late season...27.41%


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

After the excellent response to my shot pellet size poll, I decided to get some more advice from all you guys...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

1 3/8 with 4 shot is my season long choice. Might be a little strong the 1st few weeks, but surely lowers the amount that get away.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid: federal ultra pheasant 1 3/8 ounce 4's at 1500 fps do the job nicely


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

So far this year I have had clean kills with 3" #4 steel 1450 fps and very few runners. I have been shooting Cyl choke on the bottom and IM on top.
Thought I would try it as an experiment and I am very satisfied for waterfowl and upland.

Bob


----------



## 4 Paws (Oct 17, 2002)

1 1/2 oz of copper plated 4's with modified choke.........reach out and touch someone! Paws


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Federal 2 3/4 inch 1 3/8 oz shot 4's knock em in their tracks...best shells ive shot at pheasants--


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Bob Kellam said:


> So far this year I have had clean kills with 3" #4 steel 1450 fps and very few runners. I have been shooting Cyl choke on the bottom and IM on top.
> Thought I would try it as an experiment and I am very satisfied for waterfowl and upland.
> 
> Bob


Y'know, about a month ago I read an old article from Concep2000 where they found #4 steel to be a relatively poor performer on pheasants (compared with #2 and #6 steel, surprisingly). Of course, the study was done some time in the 1990s with relatively slow steel loads, 1365 fps, I think. Still, how far out will those #4 steelies really knock 'em down? I'm tempted to assume your shots have not been particularly long range yet this season... ???

-Dave


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Nobody out there uses 20 gauge 2 3/4" or 28 on Pheasant? How about the lovely Fiocchi GP 1 1/8 oz 16 gauge load? Fifteen votes so far and nobody's admited to shooting less than 1.25 oz of lead at the birds...?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Why wound them?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I usually shoot 1oz 20 gauge loads but this year have been having so much fun with my 2 year old Setter and the new Ruger Gold Label that it's all I've shot. I use 7 1/2's in improved and 6's in modified. Probably could go to skeet and improved and may shoot 1 oz trap loads.

I've got some 7/8 28 gauge copper plated that I will be trying before the season is over though.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

DeerScarer

30 to 40 yards max. That is just a guess.

Bob


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I'll be the first to admit to 1oz. loads, usually of 6's, or 4's, or a blend of both. All at trap load speeds, between 1145-1180 fps. When I buy 5's, that'll be used too. Thing is though, much of my hunting is of pen raised birds, over a pointing dog. If dog does the job, and birds hold, the shots are close and skeet choke is too tight if I center the bird. I really have to work on keying on the bird's head for my target. From what I have read and heard, your wild birds are way tougher, to get close to, and to bring down. I see no problem with using lighter gauges, esp. with a little tighter choke, if the shooter does the job! BUT, if I get to come to ND this fall, the way I can lift my head, I'll leave the 1oz. loads home, and bring tighter chokes! :eyeroll: I am enjoying the info I getting from reading the different forums.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

A 1 oz. load of No. 4's out of my 20 ga. side-by-side seems to work well for me. Of course, I'm shooting birds that are pointed, and the shots are rarely over 35 yards.


----------

